# Just got my K&N Cai!!



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

I just got my K&N Cai installed on my LS1 GTO A4 and it defnitely feels like it improved throttle response and it makes a nice little whistle sound. I also think it will improve gas mpg a little more. I also have a diablosport tune so hopefully in a few months when it's cooler I can get into the mid 13's. I definitely recommend K&N Cai. It looks good under the hood and I'm sure it will give a little hp when it can draw in cool air instead of these heat.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I have one myself on my 2006. Enjoy:cheers


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I love mine as well, and also have the ls2 diablo for my '06. Did you get the 57 series FIPK or the 63 series Aircharger?


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Got one also, anything to help that big motor breath helps, enjoy :seeya:


----------



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> I love mine as well, and also have the ls2 diablo for my '06. Did you get the 57 series FIPK or the 63 series Aircharger?


I got the FIPK. Diablosport and K&N combined have got my gas guzzling GTO A4 to *25 mpg *on the highway!!:cool Borla Catback is my next mod and it's also helps gas mpg so who knows maybe I can get up to 26-27 mpg!!


----------

